# Swansea MA Looking for Volunteer Basics



## Simusid (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I work at the Swansea Ambulance Corps in Swansea MA.  We are a non-profit mixed (paid and volunteer) service for our town of about 19,000.   We run two 911 ALS trucks.   We have had some staffing turnover and may have some positions open for volunteer basics with more than 1 year of experience.   We run 12 hour shifts (6 to 6) and would be looking for people interested in night/weekends.   If you're interested in just one shift a week we can fit you in.

I'm very biased but I think we're a great service to work for.    If you would like to know more or if you have any questions feel free to post here or send me a PM.

Gary Huntress
Swansea Ambulance Corps
Board of Directors
Volunteer EMT-B
http://www.swanamb.com


----------



## medicdan (Dec 1, 2011)

Can you give us a sense of what the commitments are? Do you have any (many) out of towners? How long are shifts? Call Volume? I presume you use AmbuPro ePCR?


----------



## Simusid (Dec 1, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> Can you give us a sense of what the commitments are? Do you have any (many) out of towners? How long are shifts? Call Volume? I presume you use AmbuPro ePCR?



Generally to be an "employee in good standing" you need to work 1 shift per week.  If you can't do that, we can usually accomodate.   That rule is mostly for the fresh-out-of-school basics who need shift hours to feel comfortable (god knows I needed it!).   We have people that work one shift every other week.

Yes, we have many out of towners, probably the majority do not live in Swansea.  Shifts are all 12 hours (6 to 6).   Call volume varies.  Some days the trucks don't roll.   Some days there are 12+ calls on one shift.  I believe our yearly average is about 6 calls per day, most during the day.  We have a long stretch of Rt 195 in our town and we get a very high number of accidents and extrications.   I'm told we have one of the highest totals in the state.  Besides that we have the typical mix of elderly issues.   

We are part of a CCR study, one of only 7 communities in the state.   We had a save yesterday and I think our totals are over 47% now!   So we try to invest smartly in state of the art equipment and training.  

Yes we use AmbuPro.   I like it a lot in general.   There are a couple of minor quirks that bug me, but overall it is a good tool.


----------



## Simusid (Dec 13, 2011)

bumping this up.
For anyone interested, we might have paid medic openings too.


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 13, 2011)

I wish I lived closer and not on the Northshore. I'd definitely be interested if I was closer.


----------



## harryb714 (Dec 22, 2011)

Any chance you would consider someone with no experience? I just got certified and am looking around for weekend volunteer opportunities but there aren't many volunteer squads in eastern mass.


----------

